

Things business owners can learn from Steve Jobs - jwdunne
http://mashable.com/2011/11/17/steve-jobs-lessons/

======
jleyank
Given a quick skim of the article, particularly the first three items, it
seems one of the best lessons taught by Mr. Jobs was "listen to Mr.
Markkula"...

